# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > الگوریتم، کامپایلر، هوش مصنوعی و ساختمان داده ها >  الگوریتم هشت وزیر

## nilofar3586

سلام
کسی حل مسئله n وزیر با روش *backtracking*  را برای حالتیکه *n=4* است را داره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aidin300

سلام
برنامه + الگوریتم

----------


## saye263000

الگوریتم هشت وزیر چه جوریه؟

----------


## shobair

سلام
اگه از الگوریتم صحبت میکنیم دیگه زبان برنامه نویسی مطرح نیست. الگوریتم سختی نداره. می توانید از یک ماتریس 8 در 8 از اعداد استفاده کنید. مقدار اولیه همه رو صفر کنید. با قرار دادن هر وزیر در هر خانه ،خانه های هم طول و هم عرض و قطری آن را یک واحد اضافه کنید. بعد از 8 بار قرار دادن چک کنید که مقدار هیچ خانه ای از 1 بیشتر نباشد. در این صورت یک وضعیت مورد نظر پیش آمده
شبیر

----------


## hamed jalili

دوستمون seyedof حق دارن این چندمین باره که این الگوریتم بحث میشه !

به هر حال 

خانم  مریم شفقتی 

بله این مسئله 92 حالت داره (البته با درنظر گرفتن قرینه ها)
من یه الگوریتم بلدم که خیلی خیلی ساده هست ولی برای حالتهایی مثل 20 وزیر یا بیشتر بسیار کنده !

الگوریتم به این صورت :
در ردیف اول به دنبال یه خانه برای وزیر اول میگردید که خانه اول است بعد خانه هایی را که این وزیر میتواند مورد هدف قرار دهد را علامت گذاری میکنید سپس به دنباله اولین خانه برای وزیر دوم در ردیف دوم می گردید که تحدید نشود که خانه سوم است سپس خانه هایی را که این وزیر مورد هدف خود قرار میدهد را علامت گذاری می کنید سپس وزیر سوم و به همین ترتیب ادامه می دهید تا هیچ خانه ای برای وزیر شما پیدا نشود (اگه اشتباه نکنم در جای گذاری وزیر 6 یا 5 م این اتفاق میافتد ) در این زمان شما یک وزیر به عقب بر میگردید (یعنی اگه برای وزیر مثلا 6 جایی پیدا نکردید بر می گردید به وزیر 5 ام ) اگه خاطرتون باشه شما وزیر را در اولین خانه که پیدا می کردید قرار میدادید ، حالا شما باید خانه بعد را که امکان قرار گرفتن این وزیر هست رو انتخاب میکنید و میروید به وزیر بعدی اگه جایی بود که خوب وزیر رو قرار میدهید و ادامه میدهید اگه نبود دوباره به وزیر قبل برمیگردید و همین طور ادامه میدهید تا تمام حالات را باه شما بدهد 

این روش ، روش صحیح و خطا ست که برای این حالت(8 وزیر) خیلی سریع عمل میکنه ولی برای حالته های دیگه مثل 20 وزیر کنده !



این هم برنامه این الگریتم که در ++C نوشتمش 

_این برنامه و بسیاری برنامه های دیگر برنامه هایی هستند که بهتر است خودتون بنویسید و یاد بگیرید وگرنه با یه جستجوی ساده در Google به راحتی میشه 100 ها الگوریتم و برنامه مختلف به زبان های مختلف پیدا کنید ؛ این در خواست کمک کنید برای راهنمایی نه در خواست کمک برای انجام تکالیفتون ._

----------


## mohandese_hiclass

سورس کدش تو لینک زیر هست
www.tafrihi.com/delphi

----------


## powerboy2988

برنامه 8 وزیر در c 

#include<stdio.h>
#include<conio.h>
#include<math.h>
#include<stdlib.h>
#include<complex.h>

#define TRUE 1
#define FALSE 0

unsigned int a,b,c,d,e,f,g,h;
void main(void)
{
 unsigned char chk_crash(unsigned char,unsigned char,unsigned char);
 void draw_puzzle(void);
 clrscr();
 for (a=1;a<=8;a++);
  for (b=1;b<=8;b++);
   if (chk_crash(a,b,1))
     for (c=1;c<=8;C++‎)
      if ((chk_crash(c,b,1)) && (chk_crash(c,a,2)))
       for (d=1;d<=8;d++)
    if ((chk_crash(d,c,1)) && (chk_crash(d,b,2)) && (chk_crash(d,a,3)))
     for(e=1;e<=8;e++)
      if  ((chk_crash(e,d,1)) && (chk_crash(e,c,2)) && (chk_crash(e,b,3)) && (chk_crash(e,a,4)))
       for (f=1;f<=8;f++)
        if ((chk_crash(f,e,1)) && (chk_crash(f,d,2)) && (chk_crash(f,c,3)) && (chk_crash(f,b,4)) && (chk_crash(f,a,5)))
         for (g=1;g<=8;g++)
          if ((chk_crash(g,f,1)) && (chk_crash(g,e,2)) && (chk_crash(g,d,3)) && (chk_crash(g,c,4)) && (chk_crash(g,b,5)) && (chk_crash(g,a,6)))
           for (h=1;h<=8;h++)
        if ((chk_crash(h,g,1)) && (chk_crash(h,f,2)) && (chk_crash(h,e,3)) && (chk_crash(h,d,4)) && (chk_crash(h,c,5)) && (chk_crash(h,b,6)) && (chk_crash(h,a,7)))
        {
        draw_puzzle();
        getch();
        }
          getch();
 }
 unsigned char chk_crash(unsigned char i,unsigned char j,unsigned char d)
  {
   if ((i==j) || (abs(i-j)==d))
    return(FALSE);
   else
    return(TRUE);
  }
  void draw_puzzle(void)
  {
   unsigned char a1,b1,a2,b2,i,v;
   clrscr();
   for (a1=1;a1<=16;a1++)
    for (b1=18;b<=65;b1++)
     {
      gotoxy(b1,a1+d);
      a2=(a1-1)/2+1;
      b2=(b1-18)/6+1;
      if (((a2+b2)%2)==0)
       textcolor(11);
      else
       textcolor(1);
      cprintf("A\0");
      for (i=0;i<8;i++)
       {
    switch(i)
     {
      case 0:{v=a;break;}
      case 1:{v=b;break;}
      case 2:{v=c;break;}
      case 3:{v=d;break;}
      case 4:{v=e;break;}
      case 5:{v=f;break;}
      case 6:{v=g;break;}
      case 7:{v=h;break;}
     }
       gotoxy(15+6*v,5+i*2);
       cprintf("*\0");
       }
}
}

----------


## Goeezor

تپه نوردی Hill Climbing Searching  یکی از الگوریتم های هوش مصنوعی می باشد که برای مسائل پیچیده به کار میرود به گونه ای که بجای اینکه برای حل مسئله از کل گراف استفاده کند.به صورت اتفاقی از یک قسمت از گراف استفاده میکند.
این برنامه برای مثال هشت وزیر نوشته شده است.
http://www.speedyshare.com/940413615.html

----------


## aramis_paeez

مسئله n وزیر همه جوابهای ممکن را چاپ کند و در آخر تعداد آنها را چاپ کند  با استفاده از الگوریت جستجوی فضای حالاترا هم بلدی؟

----------


## whitehat

صورت مسئله : هشت وزير را در هشت خانه شطرنج (8*8) طوري قرار دهيد كه هيچكدام يكديگر را تهديد نكنند. وزير در خانه هاي شطرنج به صورت عرضي،طولي و قطري مي تواند حركت كند. اين مسئله قابل تعميم به مسئله N وزير در يك شطرنج N*N است.

تاريخچه: اين مسئله در سالي 1848 توسط شطرنج بازي به نام Max Bezzel عنوان شد و رياضي دانان بسياري ازجمله Gauss و Georg Cantor بر روي اين مسئله كار كرده و در نهايت آنرا به N وزير تعميم دادند. اولين راه حل توسط Franz Nauck در سال 1850 ارائه شد كه به همان مسئله N وزير تعميم داده شد. پس از آن Gunther راه حلي با استفاده از دترمينان ارائه داد كه J.W.L. Glaisher آنرا كامل نمود. 
در سال 1979 ، Edsger Dijkstra با استفاده از الگوريتم عقب گرد اول عمق اين مسئله را حل كرد.

راه حل: براي حل اين مسئله كه داراي 92 جواب است ، بايد تكنيكهايي جهت كاهش حالات ،روش Brute Force يا امتحان تك تك جواب ها انجام شود. تعداد همه حالاتي كه مي تواند در روش Brute Force چك شود برابر 16,777,216 يا هشت به توان هشت است!
يكي از روش هاي حل اين مسئله براي n>=4 يا n=1 استفاده از روش مكاشفه اي (heuristic) است:
1- عدد n را بر عدد 12 تقسيم كن و باقي مانده را يادداشت كن
2- به ترتيب اعداد زوج 2 تا n را در ليستي بنويس
3- اگر باقي مانده 3 يا 9 بود ، عدد 2 را به انتهاي ليست انتقال بده.
4- به ليست اعداد فرد 1 تا N را به ترتيب اضافه كن، اما اگر باقي مانده 8 بود اعداد را دو به دو باهم عوض كند (مثلا 1و3و5و7و9 تبديل به 3و1و7و5و9 ميشه)
5- اگر باقي مانده 2 بود جاي 1 و3 را با هم عوض كن و 5 را به انتهاي ليست ببر
6- اگر باقي مانده 3 يا 9 بود ، اعداد 1 و 3 را به انتهاي ليست ببر.
7- حال با استفاده از ليست بدست آمده وزير ها در صفحه شطرنج چيده مي شوند، بطوريكه جاي وزير ستون اول ،اولين عدد ليست ،جاي وزير ستون دوم ، دومين عدد ليست و ...
اين الگوريتم يك راه حل براي حل اين مسئله است، براي بدست آوردن همه حالات از روشهاي ديگري مي توان استفاده كرد. 
روش حل مسئله 12 راه حل يكتا دارد كه با در نظر گيري تقارن و چرخش به 92 حالت قابل تبديل است.

----------


## khoie_commerce

اقاي مدير بخش من اين الگريتم شما را انجام دادم اما به نتيجه اي نرسيدم 
لطفا بيشتر توضيح بدهيد

----------


## en.kamali.ir

بسیا عالی بود
اما فکر کنم یک سری مطالب رو حذف کردید چون با این الگوریتم به جواب نرسیدیم .البته من خودم این برنامه رو نوشتم

----------


## Spiro1361

> صورت مسئله : هشت وزير را در هشت خانه شطرنج (8*8) طوري قرار دهيد كه هيچكدام يكديگر را تهديد نكنند. وزير در خانه هاي شطرنج به صورت عرضي،طولي و قطري مي تواند حركت كند. اين مسئله قابل تعميم به مسئله N وزير در يك شطرنج N*N است.
> 
> تاريخچه: اين مسئله در سالي 1848 توسط شطرنج بازي به نام Max Bezzel عنوان شد و رياضي دانان بسياري ازجمله Gauss و Georg Cantor بر روي اين مسئله كار كرده و در نهايت آنرا به N وزير تعميم دادند. اولين راه حل توسط Franz Nauck در سال 1850 ارائه شد كه به همان مسئله N وزير تعميم داده شد. پس از آن Gunther راه حلي با استفاده از دترمينان ارائه داد كه J.W.L. Glaisher آنرا كامل نمود. 
> در سال 1979 ، Edsger Dijkstra با استفاده از الگوريتم عقب گرد اول عمق اين مسئله را حل كرد.
> 
> راه حل: براي حل اين مسئله كه داراي 92 جواب است ، بايد تكنيكهايي جهت كاهش حالات ،روش Brute Force يا امتحان تك تك جواب ها انجام شود. تعداد همه حالاتي كه مي تواند در روش Brute Force چك شود برابر 16,777,216 يا هشت به توان هشت است!
> يكي از روش هاي حل اين مسئله براي n>=4 يا n=1 استفاده از روش مكاشفه اي (heuristic) است:
> 1- عدد n را بر عدد 12 تقسيم كن و باقي مانده را يادداشت كن
> 2- به ترتيب اعداد زوج 2 تا n را در ليستي بنويس
> ...


كسي از دوستان اين الگوريتم رو كد نكرده؟ (البته اصلا كار سختي نيست ولي من الان در موقعيتي هستم كه فرصت انجامش رو ندارم.)
مثلا به يكي از زبانهاي C , C++‎ , C#‎ ... ؟
ممنون ميشم اگه تو همين يكي 2 روزه جواب بديد.

----------


## elnaz.r

با سلام .من برنامه 9 وزیر را میخواهم کسی میتونه کمک ام کنه یعنی خانه های جدول 9*9 می شوند.مرسی

----------


## puacmparand

سلام به طور اتفاقی دیدم درباره ان وزیر بحث میکنید گشتم و سورکدشو که خیلی وقت پیش از طریق backtaracking حل کرده بودم پیدا کردم اینم سورسش

 
// in the name of god
#include<iostream>
#include<string>
#include<sstream>
using namespace std;
int q[8];
int main()
{
 freopen("a.in","r",stdin);
 freopen("a.out","w",stdout);
 string str;
 int i;
 bool check;
 while(getline(cin,str))
 {
  check=0;
  stringstream inp(str);
  for(int t=0;t<8;t++)
   inp>>q[t];
  for(int ind=1;ind<8;ind++)
  {
   i=1;
   while(i<=ind)
   {
    if(q[ind]-i == q[ind-i] || q[ind]+i == q[ind-i] || q[ind] == q[ind-i])
    {
     check=1;
     goto end;
    }
    i++;
   }
  }
end:
  if(check==0)
   cout<<str<<endl;
  
 }
 return 0;
}

----------


## mamalim

سلام دستتون درد نکنه
من تازه عضو این سایت شدم
.
الان حسرت می خورم که چرا زودتر این اتفاق نیفتاده بود
خدا خیرتون بده
3نمره ی ++c رو می گیرم
فدای همتون

----------


## kashaneh

دوست عزیز به کد زیر دقت کن :

#include<iostream.h>
#include<math.h>
#include<conio.h>

int *col,n, count=0;

bool promising(int);

void queens(int i)
{
   int j;
   if(promising(i))
      if (i==n){
       for(int index=1;index<=n;index++)
           cout<<col[index]<<"  ";
       cout<<endl;
       count++;
      }
    else
        for(j=1;j<=n;j++)
            {
                col[i+1] = j;
                queens(i+1) ;
            }
}

bool promising(int i)
{
    int k;
    bool myswitch;
    k=1;
    myswitch = true;
    while (k<i && myswitch)
        {
        if(col[i]==col[k]||abs(col[i]-col[k])==(i-k))
                myswitch = false;
          k++;
      }
  return myswitch;
}

void main()
{
    clrscr();
    cout<<"Enter Number Of Queens : ";
    cin>>n;
   col=new int[n];
   queens(0);
    cout<<"\nNumber Of Result : "<<count;
    getch();
}

موفق باشی

----------


## dhugdzahra

سلام 3 حالت مختلف حل الگوريتم n وزير با توضيح و الگوريتمش ميخوام به صورت مقاله باشه  :متفکر:

----------


## Reyhane7

*
حل مسئله هشت وزير* *(8Queen)* *با روش‌هاي مختلف!*

----------


## معصومه ارفعی

include<stdio.h>
#include<conio.h>
#include<math.h>
#include<stdlib.h>
#include<complex.h>

#define TRUE 1
#define FALSE 0

unsigned int a,b,c,d,e,f,g,h;
void main(void)
{
 unsigned char chk_crash(unsigned char,unsigned char,unsigned char);
 void draw_puzzle(void);
 clrscr();
 for (a=1;a<=8;a++);
  for (b=1;b<=8;b++);
   if (chk_crash(a,b,1))
     for (c=1;c<=8;C++‎‎‎)
      if ((chk_crash(c,b,1)) && (chk_crash(c,a,2)))
       for (d=1;d<=8;d++)
    if ((chk_crash(d,c,1)) && (chk_crash(d,b,2)) && (chk_crash(d,a,3)))
     for(e=1;e<=8;e++)
      if  ((chk_crash(e,d,1)) && (chk_crash(e,c,2)) && (chk_crash(e,b,3)) && (chk_crash(e,a,4)))
       for (f=1;f<=8;f++)
        if ((chk_crash(f,e,1)) && (chk_crash(f,d,2)) && (chk_crash(f,c,3)) && (chk_crash(f,b,4)) && (chk_crash(f,a,5)))
         for (g=1;g<=8;g++)
          if ((chk_crash(g,f,1)) && (chk_crash(g,e,2)) && (chk_crash(g,d,3)) && (chk_crash(g,c,4)) && (chk_crash(g,b,5)) && (chk_crash(g,a,6)))
           for (h=1;h<=8;h++)
        if ((chk_crash(h,g,1)) && (chk_crash(h,f,2)) && (chk_crash(h,e,3)) && (chk_crash(h,d,4)) && (chk_crash(h,c,5)) && (chk_crash(h,b,6)) && (chk_crash(h,a,7)))
        {
        draw_puzzle();
        getch();
        }
          getch();
 }
 unsigned char chk_crash(unsigned char i,unsigned char j,unsigned char d)
  {
   if ((i==j) || (abs(i-j)==d))
    return(FALSE);
   else
    return(TRUE);
  }
  void draw_puzzle(void)
  {
   unsigned char a1,b1,a2,b2,i,v;
   clrscr();
   for (a1=1;a1<=16;a1++)
    for (b1=18;b<=65;b1++)
     {
      gotoxy(b1,a1+d);
      a2=(a1-1)/2+1;
      b2=(b1-18)/6+1;
      if (((a2+b2)%2)==0)
       textcolor(11);
      else
       textcolor(1);
      cprintf("A\0");
      for (i=0;i<8;i++)
       {
    switch(i)
     {
      case 0:{v=a;break;}
      case 1:{v=b;break;}
      case 2:{v=c;break;}
      case 3:{v=d;break;}
      case 4:{v=e;break;}
      case 5:{v=f;break;}
      case 6:{v=g;break;}
      case 7:{v=h;break;}
     }
       gotoxy(15+6*v,5+i*2);
       cprintf("*\0");
       }
}
}

----------


## aminipour

این برنامه ی NQueen که n رو از کاربر می خواد و بعدش تمام جوابهای موجود رو چاپ میکنه
https://barnamenevis.org/attach...1&d=1259154994
با TC بازش کن Ctrl+F9 رو بزن حالشو ببر

----------


## sarakh

سلام می شه راهنماییم کنین از چه روشی برای حل 8 وزیر استفاده کنیم بهتره؟؟؟؟
مثلا برای مسئله پازل 8 روش جستجوی A* زود به جواب می رسونه.برای 8 وزیر چه روشی بهتره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ممنون

----------


## qwerty11

اگر به دست آوردن تمام جواب ها مورد نظر هستش راهی غیر از backtrack وجود نداره.

اما اگر به دست آوردن فقط یه جواب مورد نظر هستش راه حل O(n) l هم وجود داره.

----------


## sarakh

> اگر به دست آوردن تمام جواب ها مورد نظر هستش راهی غیر از backtrack وجود نداره.
> 
> اما اگر به دست آوردن فقط یه جواب مورد نظر هستش راه حل O(n) l هم وجود داره.


 
 این راه حل که می گین o(n) چی هست؟چه جوریه؟؟؟؟ممنون می شم اگه در موردش توضیح بدین.

----------


## sarakh

کسی نمی خواد راهنمااییم کنه که از چه روشی برای حل این مسئله استفاده کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟من نمونه برنامه نمی خوام اگه می شه در مورد الگوریتم های حل این مسئله راهنماییم کنین می خوام خودمو تو زمینه ی برنامه نوییسی تقویت کنم.لطفا راهنماییم کنین.

----------


## afi_program

ايني كه ميگن o(n) منظور پيچيدگي زماني الگوريتم هست.و نوعي الگوريتم يا اسم الگوريتم خاصي نيست.
مسئله n وزير راه حلهاي زيادي داره اگه به كتاب هوش مصنوعي رامين رهنمون مراجعه كني چندتا از اونا را با توضيحات پيدا مي كني
موفق باشي

----------


## afi_program

البته تمام جواب ها را از راه حل غير از backtrack هم ميشه پيدا كرد. مثلا جستجوي اول سطح bfs

----------


## firststep

صورت مساله
http://4tmu.ir/forum/index.php?topic=3410.0
و
http://www.pcpedia.ir/ViewArticle.aspx?ID=80

ولی کاشکی بسشتر راجب نهوه حلش بحث می شد :افسرده:  :ناراحت:

----------


## mansoure1989

با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید
عید غدیر رو تبریک میگم به همه شما دوستان عزیز
یک سوال راجع به مسئله n وزیر؟
چجوری این مسئله رو با الگوریتم ژنتیک میشه حل کرد؟

----------


## حسن رضازاده

/********************
              *  Eghit Queen      *
              *  By:          *
              *  Hassan Rezazadeh *
              *                   *
              ********************/
#include <conio.h>
#include <iostream.h>
#include <iomanip.h>
#include <stdio.h>
#include <stdlib.h>
#include <dos.h>

const int m=20;
int k[m][m];
int Count=0;
int v=8 , n=8 , i=0 , j=0 , state=0,z,y;

void remove(int i,int j)
{
clrscr();
     int p,q;
     k[i][j]=0;
     Count--;
     for(p=0;p<n;p++)
    if(p!=i)
          k[p][j]--;
     for(p=0;p<n;p++)
    if(p!=j)
          k[i][p]--;
     p=i+1;
     q=j+1;
     while(p<n && q<n)
     {
           k[p++][q++]--;
     }
     p=i-1;
     q=j-1;
     while(p>=0 && q>=0)
     {
           k[p--][q--]--;
     }
     p=i+1;
     q=j-1;
     while(p<n && q>=0)
     {
           k[p++][q--]--;
     }
     p=i-1;
     q=j+1;
     while(p>=0 && q<n)
     {
           k[p--][q++]--;
     }
}

void apply(int i,int j)
{
     int p,q;
     k[i][j]=1;
     Count++;
     for(p=0;p<n;p++)
    if(p!=i)
          k[p][j]++;
     for(p=0;p<n;p++)
    if(p!=j)
          k[i][p]++;
     p=i+1;
     q=j+1;
     while(p<n && q<n)
     {
           k[p++][q++]++;
     }
     p=i-1;
     q=j-1;
     while(p>=0 && q>=0)
     {
           k[p--][q--]++;
     }
     p=i+1;
     q=j-1;
     while(p<n && q>=0)
     {
           k[p++][q--]++;
     }
     p=i-1;
     q=j+1;
     while(p>=0 && q<n)
     {
           k[p--][q++]++;
     }

}

void draw()
{
     clrscr();
     for(int p=0;p<n;p++)
     {
         for(int q=0;q<n;q++)
         {
             if(k[p][q]!=1)
                   cout<<setw(3)<<" "<<'.';
             else
             {
                   cout<<setw(3)<<" "<<'X';

             }
            cout<<" ("<<q+1<<"-"<<p+1<<")";


         }
         cout<<endl<<endl;
     }

     cout<<endl<<endl<<"  Total states founded for "<<n<<"*"<<n<<" boards and "<<v<<" Queens: "<<state<<endl;
}

void check()
{
     if(Count==v)
     {
         state++;
         draw();
         cout<<endl<<endl<<"  Press Esc to exit or press Enter to continue...";
         cout<<"\n\n\n By: Hassan Rezazadeh";
         start:
         int c=getch();
         if(c==27)exit(0);
         if(c!=13) goto start;
     }
}

void move(int p,int q)
{
     apply(p,q);
     check();
     for(int i=p;i<n;i++)
     {
         for(int j=0;j<n;j++)
         if(k[i][j]==0)
            move(i,j);
     }
     remove(p,q);
}

void main()
{
    cout<<"**************Queens******************"<<en  dl<<endl;
    clrscr();
    draw();
    for(i=0;i<n;i++)
    for(j=0;j<n;j++)
        move(i,j);

    clrscr();
    cout<<"  Total states:"<<state<<endl;
    gotoxy(35,25);
    textcolor(2);
    cout<<"By: Hassan Rezazadeh\n\n"<<"\n\n\n                                        THE END";
    delay(100);
    getch();

}

----------


## majid.nasirinejad

با سلام
دوستان کسی میتونه مسئله 8 وزیر رو به 8 "رخ" تغییر بده... در واقع میخواهم تمامی حالت هایی که 8 رخ در صفحه شطرنج قرار میگیرند و همدیگر رو نزنند رو بدونم که بتونم مقادیر ارزش خانه هایی که رخ دارند رو برگردونم...

----------


## avestta

سلام. ببخشید برنامه hill climbing  را دانلود کردم .حالا چه جوری باید اجراش کنم ؟؟؟

----------


## saba1049

با سلام و خسته نباشید من الگوریتم 8وزیر روش کلاسیک و ژنتیک و با توضیحات در نرم افزار مطلب میخوام

----------


## reza4344

سلام دوستان

می خواستم بدونم کسی می تونه مساله 8 وزیر رو به وسیله DFS برام پیاده سازی کنه و یه مقدار توضیح بده؟؟

با تشکر

----------


## reza4344

خسته نباشید دوستان

من می خواستم مسئله 8 وزیر را به وسیله dfs پیاده سازی کنم کمک می خواستم؟ لطفا راهنمایی کنید
با تشکر

----------


## reza4344

سلام

دوستان می خواستم پیاده سازی 8 وزیر را با dfs برام توضیح بدین؟
با سپاس

----------


## reza123654

سلام دوستان
نیاز ب کمک فوری دارم
من الگوریتم 8 وزیر به زبان  vb  را به استاد ارائه دادم حالا بهونه کرده که باید سه تابع اصلی از برنامه رو واسم توضیح بدی و منم اصلا نمیدونم ازم چی میخواد
دوستان هرکس میدونه منظورش چیه لطفا کمک کنید شیش نمره داره
لینک : http://artificial.ir/intelligence/at...-queentest-rar
التماس دعا..

----------


## hos.babaei

سلام آقا جلیل 
اگه امکانش هست این برنامه که آپلود کردید رو سورسش هم تو سایت برامون بزارید
تشکر

----------


## sahar-93

> برنامه 8 وزیر در c 
> 
> #include<stdio.h>
> #include<conio.h>
> #include<math.h>
> #include<stdlib.h>
> #include<complex.h>
> 
> #define TRUE 1
> ...



میشه ی توضیح در مورد دستورا بدید
ممنون میشم

----------


## samin Fs

سلام 
من الگوریتمو تو متلب میخوام
خیلی زود
خواهش میکنم کمک کنید

----------


## karami_ahmad

با سلام
من یه الگوریتم n وزیر نوشتم که پیچیدگی زمانی n^4 داره من میتونم این الگوریتم رو به مقاله ISI تبدیل کنم

----------


## karami_ahmad

با سلام
من یه الگوریتم n وزیر نوشتم که پیچیدگی زمانی n^4 داره من میتونم این الگوریتم رو به مقاله ISI تبدیل کنم ؟
من خیلی نمیام این جا میتونین جوابتونو به ahmadkarami73@gmail.com بفرستین ؟

----------


## karami_ahmad

من حتی پیچیدگی فروشنده دوره گرد رو هم کاهش دادم این رو هم میخواستم ببینم میتونم  به مقاله ISI تبدیل کنم ؟
اگه میتونین جوابتونو به ahmadkarami73@gmail.com بفرستین
ممنونم

----------


## Fatemenorozi555

سلام....من سرس کدC#‎ هشت وزیر با الگوریتم تپه نوردی رو میخوام
اگ بتونید کمکم کنید ممنونتون میشم

----------


## negarmozafari@yahoo.com

سلام
مدل سازی مساله 8وزیررو میخواستم
ممنون میشم اگه کمکم کنید

----------


## mxsadegh

با *GO* نوشتم که تمام حالات رو هم حساب میکنه و هم نمایش میده

https://github.com/mxsadegh/projecte...er/n_queens.go

----------


## Pedram77

مقاله من درمورد حل این مسئله :
Solve "N-Queen" problem by Genetic Algorithm

----------

